# Zoloft and A glass of wine?



## Molly2512 (Sep 26, 2003)

I am just starting Zoloft 25mg. Can we have a glass a wine with dinner every once in a while?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's what the Zoloft site says:Alcoholï¿½Although ZOLOFT did not potentiate the cognitive and psychomotor effects of alcohol in experiments with normal subjects, the concomitant use of ZOLOFT and alcohol is not recommended.My shrink said some wine and Effexor was not a problem...take care.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I take a much higher dose of Zoloft, 200mg/day. (Sounds like a lot, but at least I am SANE now, LOL







) My doctor told me that it would not be a great idea for me to have any alcohol while I'm on it, because it can cause you to be extra drowsy. So I stay away from alcohol. Hasn't been to hard for me, as I really don't drink. But I did used to enjoy the occasional wine cooler, to sort of chill me out. But I try to avoid alcohol at all costs while I'm on Zoloft. I'm just too scared to try it. I'd REALLY be a zombie then!! I already feel like I walk around in a fog constantly just from the Zoloft, so I cannot imagine adding alcohol to that. Just my own 2 cents worth







You might consult your doctor and just see what he or she says. You are on a low dose, so maybe it would not have the same affect on you as it would me??


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

I have been taking Zoloft 150mg/day for a year now and I drink occasionally. I have not had any problems personally but everyone is different.


----------

